# WANTED Vivarium Building Guide



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi

Luckily I know a really good carpenter who's going to build me some vivariums, only he's never built vivariums before so he needs a guide on what to do

Can anyone help? I tried all the google links but they're pants.

He just needs like what thickness of wood, where to put the screws, how to attatch runners etc. a basic building guide.

Thanks : victory:


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Try this thread, I posted a link with some more info:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/196961-how-build-your-own-viv.html

: victory:


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Bosscat said:


> Try this thread, I posted a link with some more info:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/196961-how-build-your-own-viv.html
> 
> : victory:


Thanks, you're full of help for me today aren't you? :lol2:


----------



## palmer91 (Sep 2, 2008)

give this one a try im guna be giving it a try soon

Crossfire Enclosure | Nice Bearded Dragon Enclosure


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Thats the one I'm looking at thanks x : victory:


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

:2thumb:


----------



## krazykayaker (May 28, 2008)

have these
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-supplies/174283-cabinet-design-plans-please-download.html


----------



## palmer91 (Sep 2, 2008)

GothGirl said:


> Thats the one I'm looking at thanks x : victory:


 
your welcome lol,, im trying to do one myself atm just bought the wood so im guna start the building next weekend lol. guna be fun. :2thumb:


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

You could allways ask *Blue sapphire for the plans :lol2::lol2:*


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

midnightworrior said:


> You could allways ask *Blue sapphire for the plans :lol2::lol2:*


:lol2: :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------

